# Driving gloves



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

What the FUCK are they all about

In these days of leather steering wheels, climate control and whatnot

Fucking wankers


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

There to hide the liver spots :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

'we are QPR'

..... and you are fucking shite!!!! ;D


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

I'll have you know thats Lord Beckham endorsing the well placed R's flag Mr Powell


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

When the posers learn to drive real cars they'll find out what gloves are for.


----------



## Lil_Sniffer (Sep 5, 2002)

> I'll have you know thats Lord Beckham endorsing the well placed R's flag Mr Powell Â


Think you'll find its the only way QPR fans can be in a REAL crowd... at an England game  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

2003 spec gearknobs are ffffffffffing cccccccccold in the wwwwwwwwwinter.

Driving gloves mmmmmmmm !

Dear Santa......................................... 

And if any one gets some for Crimbo, pass em 'ere !
I'm not proud, but I am old .

Flat cap next ? Nodding dog on shelf ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I wonder why M Schumacher an his peers bother with them ???

Stringbacks? OOOO. Suit you etc


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PS had suede steering wheel in my RS4. Which was nice. :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PSS Going to see Suede tonight in Bristol, which will be nice ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well I listened to Velvet Underground in my car today, thats pretty close....


----------

